# Is this possible?



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont know if that is possible but if it was the sire was not old enough to be tested for most health tests... 

Wait the 'sire' would have been like 4-8 weeks old at the time of breeding... that's not possible I am SURE it was a paperwork error.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Agreed with Emily-By, I think that was a paperwork mistake. Dogs have a 63 day or 9 week gestation period so that would make the sire about 6 to 8 weeks during the mating. Is it possible the date listed was day and month with year missing perhaps?


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks. I've emailed the woman whom I bought her from to see what she says. I'm pretty sure I got genetic testing paperwork on him...it's all a blur right now. LOL. I'll have to check my files.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Is there a way or someplace for me to look this up on my own if I have the Sire's name and/or the breeder's name? I've emailed the woman whom I bought her from, but I'm getting impatient to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

You could try looking on one of the poodle pedigree sites. Try www.poodlepedigree.com . Type in the Sire's name and see if he's listed. If they've fully listed him, there might be a birth date there. Otherwise I have sometimes had some success just googling the name of dogs and stumbling across websites that have some info. Good luck!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

First of all, that is an awesome website! I got my dog's 'family tree' when we brought her home but it was more linear and hard to understand (despite it being explained - LOL). 

Secondly, I found the sire but no birth date!? He does have a 'hip clearance' number.

ETA: Nevermind! I see the birthdate right at the top! Thank you!! 3/2007. So he is still young but at least he's "legal." LOL. I'm guessing 2 years old at the time of your litter is a bit young in the sire world, none-the-less?

ETAA: Okay, the Dam's birthdate is 2003. Here's my question - maybe I am just reading the AKC paperwork I received wrong, but under her name it is 8/06?? What else would these dates be, then? They come after the "PR" number, in paranthesis.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

The 8/06 is, if I remember right, the first time she had a litter registered - I could be wrong on this - now I'll have to go look at my dog's papers... :biggrin: The "PR" number is the beginning of her registration number. It should have a long number after it - for example - Robin's (my Whippet) number is HM76951006 (the last two numbers of the dog's registration are the puppy number, so Robin was puppy #6 - he was from a litter of eight) Sometimes the number will have a forward slash in it: HM769510/06 to seperate the puppy number. Hope that helps some.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

OH, so the 12/08 would be the first time the sire had a litter registered as well??

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi there, I received an answer from the AKC:



> Thank you for contacting the American Kennel Club (AKC(r)). You are looking at a Stud Book date. If a date is shown after a dog's registration number (ex: 06-96), this is the month and year of the issue of the Stud Book Register in which the particulars of the dog's first breeding experience are recorded, it should not be confused with the dog's date of birth. The Stud Book Register, published monthly, contains the pedigree (sire and dam) of a dog that has been used at stud or a bitch that has whelped a litter for the first time. The Register also contains the names of the owners of all dogs and bitches published as well as the names of the breeders. In addition, registration numbers, dates of whelping, and colors are listed.


So it was essentially just as you said. Thanks for your help everyone. And I love the poodlepedigree.com that is great.


----------

